# Great smoking movies



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Just watched '*For a few dollars more*' on cable, it's been a while since I've last seen it. It must be one of the ultimate cigar and pipe smoking movies of all time. Very impressive how the Colonel puffs on his meerschum, nose breathing and all. How cool is Clint....but I must buy a meer.

Anyone got any others?

View attachment 14888


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

"men of honor" robert de niro's character has a Missouri Meer Cob that he chaws on the entire movie, even talks about how it was given to him by "Gen Mac Arthur himself" <-- as he would pronounce it.

what about Sherlock Holmes movies?
http://www.basilrathbone.net/films/#Sherlock


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> "men of honor" robert de niro's character has a Missouri Meer Cob that he chaws on the entire movie, even talks about how it was given to him by "Gen Mac Arthur himself" <-- as he would pronounce it.
> 
> what about Sherlock Holmes movies?
> http://www.basilrathbone.net/films/#Sherlock


I'm sure I've seen 'men of honor' don't remember the cob though, next time!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Clint smokes in a lot of his movies. A lot of his westerns he does. Had one of them as my advatar for a while!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Was it Cezanne (Anthony Quinn) or Van Gogh (Kirk Douglas) who was always puffing in Lust For Life?

Cezanne? Or...








Van Gogh? Or both?

Great loss, Vincent, either way.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Classic cigar movie. SCARFACE.

View attachment 14900


View attachment 14901


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

not necessarily a movie, but did anyone see the episode of Colbert when he broke out a pipe?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> not necessarily a movie, but did anyone see the episode of Colbert when he broke out a pipe?


He has done it several times.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Actor, Lee Van Cleef, smokes a Meerschaum in almost ever Western that he has appeared in. Also, you'll find that in almost every single British Military Movie, many actors are smoking pipes. Of course, all the Sherlock Holmes movies feature pipe smoking and there are truly many, many movies that feature pipe and/or cigar smoking. Of course, there are probably thousands of movies, especially, pre 1990 movies that feature cigarette smoking!


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

"Road to Perdition" features numerous scenes of smoking in various forms. I thought it was quite interesting to see the young boy smoking a pipe on his paper route and while relaxing in a park.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I just realized no one mentioned the Lord of the Rings movies.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Death Hunt _with Charles Bronson, Lee Marvin and Carl Weathers._ Excellent movie set in the frozen north, campfires, fireplaces, pipes and cigars


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

I just watched Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb the other day again.

The way Col. Jack D. Ripper smokes that Churchill while explaining about his _precious bodily fluids_,
and later while handling a machine gun, is pretty cool!


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Death Hunt _with Charles Bronson, Lee Marvin and Carl Weathers._ Excellent movie set in the frozen north, campfires, fireplaces, pipes and cigars


Hey Joe,
Just got back from my B&M to have smoke, and guess what's on the TV? Yep, Death Hunt. Too funny....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Big T said:


> Hey Joe,
> Just got back from my B&M to have smoke, and guess what's on the TV? Yep, Death Hunt. Too funny....


Darnit! And I was out working!


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe the british noncom in "Force 10 from Navarone" also uses a pipe quite a bit.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Independence Day "This is our victory dance. . . " cigars only in the end, but it's the build up to it. . . :ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Beverly Hillbillies???? Doesn't Granny have a cob?

Edward G. Robinson smoked a stogie in a lot of his movies.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I picked up This Is Spinal Tap over the weekend for $6... Flashing back to highschool/early collage, but it was cool to see Derek Smalls puff away on his pipe during some of the interviews.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> Just watched '*For a few dollars more*' on cable, it's been a while since I've last seen it. It must be one of the ultimate cigar and pipe smoking movies of all time. Very impressive how the Colonel puffs on his meerschum, nose breathing and all. How cool is Clint....but I must buy a meer.
> 
> Anyone got any others?
> 
> View attachment 14888


Hey Dub, You inspired me to buy the Man With no Name Trilogy last night. After it gets in, if anyone would like to borrow it, they can. Can't wait to watch 'em.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Was it Cezanne (Anthony Quinn) or Van Gogh (Kirk Douglas) who was always puffing in Lust For Life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Van Gogh. Cool flic. And yes; a great loss!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I caught "The Great Debaters" at the movies today, good flick. Denzel Washington smokes a pipe throughout the whole movie...



I'm trying to put a name to it, you can't tell from this picture, but I think the pipe in the movie is a Peterson spigot.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The venerable "Dial M For Murder."

Bob Cummings is shifty; 
Ray Milland is slimy; 
Grace Kelly is... oh my... was she gorgeous.

BUT! The chief investigator from Scotland yard is working his pipe very ably. He's was either a long time pipe-smoker or a very good pipe-actor. Directed by AH, smoking a stogie.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Watched Mickey Rooney in The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn (1939)...over the holidays...classic, him puffn' on a cob most of the way through it.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Fave smoking film of all time now: *Kitchen Stories, Salmer fra kjøkkenet (2003) Norway.
*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0323872/

This is a TOTAL guy flick about men, for men. The brotherhood of the pipe figures prominently. One of my all time favorite films, actually. I may have got it through Netflix, though I'd like to own a copy.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say its a smoking movie, but Davy Jones in Pirates of the Carribean II looked pretty bad-arse smoking a pipe.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Lots of cigars are smoked in American Gangster and for one scene a pipe makes the briefest of appearances. Oh and for anyone curious - I thought it was a pretty good movie to boot. :tu


----------



## StogieDude33 (Dec 29, 2007)

Homer Simpson is known to break out a cigar or two on occasion. He also will smoke his pipe when trying to be a bit a more sophisticated (although I believe it mostly blows bubbles). p<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

StogieDude33 said:


> Homer Simpson is known to break out a cigar or two on occasion. He also will smoke his pipe when trying to be a bit a more sophisticated (although I believe it mostly blows bubbles). p<o>></o>>


HA! My favorite was when he broke out his pipe while riding Tony Hawk's auto-skateboard.

I tried to find an image of that but found this instead. http://www.snpp.com/guides/smoking.simpsons.html

Its a guide to every Simpson's episode that has anything to do with smoking.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the movies I remember seeing cigars or cigar talk.

Crimson Tide - Conversation between Captain and CO.

Open Range - In the store just before the gun fight (Cubans are mentioned).

X-men 1, 2 and 3 - Wolverine is always smoking (especially his first scene in the original.

Anything Clint Eastwood (Westerns)

Maverick (the movie) Mel Gibson and James Garner in the bathtubs.

Here is a site the I found:
http://www.cigarsinmovies.com/

Keep you eye out for smoking in the movies!


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

We watched "The Greatest Game Ever Played" last night, and several of the main characters smoked pipes throughout the last half of the movie.

Other than being predictable, and the end being a tad anticlimactic, it was
* a good watch for the whole family (Disney)
* based on a true story
* great for anyone who's even remotely interested in golf or period films or triumph over adversity and against all odds

I really liked the "Eddie Lowery" character for his comic relief, and I thought that the "Harry Vardon" character showed amazing layers. He was also one of the main pipe smokers, so that might be why I liked him so much.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

The original Mummy with Boris Karloff (IHT are you paying attention). I seem to remember the archeologists sitting around smoking pipes).


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

The Quiet Man. Barry Fitzgerald is smoking a pipe or cigar in just about every one of his scenes. Pipes abound in the pub scenes. Just about my favorite John Wayne movie. A bit of trivia: the accordian player in the pub is Ken Curtis, also known as Festus from Gun Smoke. He has a good voice too! I may have just dated myself.p


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Angel Eyes


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Murder 101

A great flick with Perice Bronson from 91 I think. Has a woman in it who smokes a pipe pretty much whenever she is on camera. lol


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Tombstone - Wyatt (Russell) Smokes some stogies.
Open Range- Boss (Duval) talks of good smoke and good chocolate. I think, Percy (Michael Jeter) Smokes a pipe.
This link may be of interest.

I just bought Havana starring Robert Redford. I am about to watch it now. It is about a poker player (Redford). I bet it has some good smoking scenes in it though.


----------



## StogieDude33 (Dec 29, 2007)

tzilt said:


> HA! My favorite was when he broke out his pipe while riding Tony Hawk's auto-skateboard.
> 
> I tried to find an image of that but found this instead. http://www.snpp.com/guides/smoking.simpsons.html
> 
> Its a guide to every Simpson's episode that has anything to do with smoking.


Yeah, I was surprised that there wasn't more cigar or pipe smoking images of Homer out there.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

1980 - The Blues Brothers:
The Bassist - various pipes
Henry Gibson/The Head NAZI - a lovely diamond shank MM Legend


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

John Travolta smoked a pipe in a few scenes in The Punisher


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House.
Cary Grant & Melvyn Douglas smoke pipes through just about the entire movie.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> The venerable "Dial M For Murder."
> ...The chief investigator from Scotland yard is working his pipe very ably. He's was either a long time pipe-smoker or a very good pipe-actor.


And has the best tobacco pouch ever.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> The venerable "Dial M For Murder." ... BUT! The chief investigator from Scotland yard is working his pipe very ably. He's was either a long time pipe-smoker or a very good pipe-actor. Directed by AH, smoking a stogie.


 And that tobacco pouch he had! Such a pouch!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Raymond Burr shows world class clenching technique in *Godzilla, King of the Monsters*, as well as profound pipe-lighting technique on the deck of a ship in the wind -- with paper matches! Carries his pipe, stem down, in the handkerchief pocket of his suit coat, too! No effete pipe gear for Burr!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Uh.........hello! No one said A-Team!? Hannibal rocks a cigar the entire movie!

Also, I watched Inglorious Bastards the other day and Col. Hans Landa had a pipe that was insane! Anyone know what that bad boy was?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sling Blade was on TV a few weeks ago and the hospital administrator smokes a straight billiard pipe in just about every scene he's in.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Flipping channels tonight and Legend of the Fall is on with a few pipe scenes.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds a lot of Sling Blade hilarious? The whole segment with Doyle and his crappy band kills me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Also, I watched Inglorious Bastards the other day and Col. Hans Landa had a pipe that was insane! Anyone know what that bad boy was?


It's just a calabash. A calabash gourd with a meerschaum liner. Could be one of these:

Amazon.com: Butz Choquin Calabash Tobacco Pipe: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't forget about Cmdr Tom "Stinger" Jordan (James Tolkan) chomping on his stogie in the radar room of the carrier Enterprise in Top Gun. 
"I gotta do something here, I still can't believe it. I gotta give you your dream shot! I'm gonna send you up against the best. You two characters are going to Top Gun."


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

PiperPilot said:


> Don't forget about Cmdr Tom "Stinger" Jordan (James Tolkan) chomping on his stogie in the radar room of the carrier Enterprise in Top Gun.
> "I gotta do something here, I still can't believe it. I gotta give you your dream shot! I'm gonna send you up against the best. You two characters are going to Top Gun."


Nice! I can't believe I forgot about that!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

The made for TV movie, Che, with Benicio Del Toro was a great cigar movie.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

PiperPilot said:


> Don't forget about Cmdr Tom "Stinger" Jordan (James Tolkan) chomping on his stogie in the radar room of the carrier Enterprise in Top Gun.
> "I gotta do something here, I still can't believe it. I gotta give you your dream shot! I'm gonna send you up against the best. You two characters are going to Top Gun."


If we're doing cigars instead of pipes here, Stirling Hayden is probably one of the Hall of Famer cigar smokers I would think. Anybody old enough to remember General Jack Ripper?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I mentioned this on another thread, but it should be included here: *The Three Musketeers (1993)* has several scenes with Athos (Kiefer Sutherland) smoking a clay pipe. "1629: FRANCE: RICHELIEU puts a Customs duty on the import of tobacco. Following the advice of his minister Cardinal Richelieu, Louis XIII of France levies a tax of 30 sols on every pound of tobacco. " No WONDER the Three Musketeers were pissed at him!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in the middle of watching Death Rides A Horse...Lee Van as usual smokes a sweet looking pipe, not to mention he's cool about it. 
It's a full bent with what looks to be a Perspex stem.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Uh.........hello! No one said A-Team!? Hannibal rocks a cigar the entire movie!
> 
> Also, I watched Inglorious Bastards the other day and Col. Hans Landa had a pipe that was insane! Anyone know what that bad boy was?


Love this scene
Inglourious Basterds - Pipe Draw - YouTube

As for pipe I think it's a Strambach Calabash
Synjeco's Pipe Smoker's Haven


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

kneepa said:


> I'm in the middle of watching Death Rides A Horse...Lee Van as usual smokes a sweet looking pipe, not to mention he's cool about it.
> It's a full bent with what looks to be a Perspex stem.


Ahh, I had almost forgotten about the immortal Mr. Van CLeef. Nice pull, I need to rewatch the man with no name movies.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This weekend I watched the Sherlock Holmes movie from a few years ago (with Robert Downey Jr.). Believe it or not, I hadn't seen that one yet. Pretty good movie. I especially liked the sandblasted black billiard with the long saddle bit that he smoked a few times. I wouldn't mind finding one of those somewhere.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

DanR said:


> This weekend I watched the Sherlock Holmes movie from a few years ago (with Robert Downey Jr.). Believe it or not, I hadn't seen that one yet. Pretty good movie. I especially liked the sandblasted black billiard with the long saddle bit that he smoked a few times. I wouldn't mind finding one of those somewhere.


This link was posted on the puff before. Here you go ... Puff Piece | Sherlock Holmes, Piping Hot - NYTimes.com


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sam_Wheat said:


> This link was posted on the puff before. Here you go ... Puff Piece | Sherlock Holmes, Piping Hot - NYTimes.com


Thanks Paul. Interesting that the article doesn't tell you who made the pipe for the movie. I googled it, but it seems that it's a mystery. Probably Dunhill if I had to guess.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

As I am watching _It's A Wonderful Like_ I noticed James Stewart smoking a pipe. I had to have it as my avatar!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just saw two previews with some pipe scenes. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy, which looks great. And The Hobbit, which... looks...epic!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

IrishCamel81 said:


> And The Hobbit, which... looks...epic!


An epic film based on a Tolkien novel?!?! Can that be right?!?!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Hobbit trailer is excellent. I'm getting a feeling that those of us who liked the LOTR films may be in for a treat next December.

Here's the trailer for those interested:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks John, I knew it was in the works but hadn't realized it was already at the trailer stage. I wonder what nifty statue will be going next to the Balrog and the book ends in this box set... Here's hoping for a lonely mountain /nod

And please tell me I'm not the only one that remembers the cartoon from the 80's... I can't remember the '84 LA Olympics very well, but I could probably recall most of the Tolkien songs they set to music verbatim. Hell, chip the glasses and crack the plates stuck in my head right now. I hope they give the original songs the full orchestra treatment.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Remember the cartoon?!!? I have it on DVD! I think it might be older than the 80's though.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The kids and I just got back from Sherlock Holmes 2, which was a good flick. The only disappointment was the lack of pipe smoking. It happened, just not as frequently as I'd have liked. :biggrin: 

There were a few pipe cameos in there from time to time, i.e. unimportant figures walking by with pipes lit, etc. Holmes also requested a good cigar at one point in the movie, although he never got to smoke it...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Holmes also requested a good cigar at one point in the movie, although he never got to smoke it...


He did, but they made him go outside.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> The kids and I just got back from Sherlock Holmes 2, which was a good flick. The only disappointment was the lack of pipe smoking. It happened, just not as frequently as I'd have liked. :biggrin:
> 
> There were a few pipe cameos in there from time to time, i.e. unimportant figures walking by with pipes lit, etc. Holmes also requested a good cigar at one point in the movie, although he never got to smoke it...


Sherlock blows his pipe in Moriarty's face and smokes while he drives to the Doc's wedding. Other than that, it was pretty skinny. Not nearly enough pipe smoking for my taste.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw SH last night. The end duel scene has a churchwarden type pipe that looked amazing. Me wants one!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

There was some sort of zorro movie on earlier today. I wasn't really paying attention, until Catherine Zeta Jones started smoking a meershaum pipe. The villain offered her a cigar, to which she declined, but then he offered a carved rose meershaum that she snatched up and was later seen smoking. I tried to find a picture on google to share, but to no avail. All I can say is, Yowzers! I like the pipe smoking ladies!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

My wife was watching an old episode of Little House On The Prairie and I happened to walk through he living room. An old bearded gentleman was smoking a cob, and a lady said to him, "You can smell that pipe all the way to Sleepyeye" Reenforcing a negative stereotype, but still a pipe scene.


----------



## HarleyPiper (Jan 1, 2012)

Just watched a classic movie last week, Cover-Up (1949), with William Bendix. Great pipe-smoking action all through the movie. He even tries to get fellow actor Dennis O'Keefe to give up cigarettes and try a pipe. Classic.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to Puff, Phil. You should go introduce yourself in the Newbie forums so we can get to know you better. Glad you're here!


----------



## Hans (Dec 28, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Uh.........hello! No one said A-Team!? Hannibal rocks a cigar the entire movie!
> 
> Also, I watched Inglorious Bastards the other day and Col. Hans Landa had a pipe that was insane! Anyone know what that bad boy was?


Hell yes! Loved that scene in the French farmers house.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

New Release
Reluctantly watched Larry Crown last weekend which is a new Tom Hanks/ Julia Roberts movie and there was 
pipe smoking throughout by Cedric the Entertainer's character (just about every scene), but Tom 
had an unlight corncob in his mouth at one point. A new movie set in modern times with pipe smoking. Was a 
bit surprised.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thirston said:


> New Release
> Reluctantly watched Larry Crown last weekend which is a new Tom Hanks/ Julia Roberts movie and there was
> pipe smoking throughout by Cedric the Entertainer's character (just about every scene), but Tom had an unlight corncob in his mouth at one point. A new movie set in modern times with pipe smoking. Was a bit surprised.


I saw this last night. I too was surprised and delighted by all the pipe smoking. The movie wasn't too bad either.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I CANNOT WAIT FOR TE HOBBIT. That being said, anyone mention Donnie Brosco yet, the mob bosses smoke cigars.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

In the old movies, when I was young, the good guys smoked pipes and the villains smoked cigars. I smoke both. I wonder if that means something?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> In the old movies, when I was young, the good guys smoked pipes and the villains smoked cigars. I smoke both. I wonder if that means something?


If you're a Gemini, that would be normal. In any case, it would make you a versatile actor.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Nachman said:


> My wife was watching an old episode of Little House On The Prairie and I happened to walk through he living room. An old bearded gentleman was smoking a cob, and a lady said to him, "You can smell that pipe all the way to Sleepyeye" Reenforcing a negative stereotype, but still a pipe scene.


I have seen a few times that Charles smokes a Sitter/Poker pipe. I clearly remember him smoking it after dinner when the kids went to sleep and another time when they went "camping" by the river he had the same pipe.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

This has already been mentioned, but It's a Wonderful Life features a bit of pipe smoking. One of my favorite movies by far.

Yesterday I watched the latest Sherlock Holmes movie. Watson had a cigar at one point but Holmes used at least four pipes including what looked like a cob while in the French countryside.


----------



## Cigar_Drew (Apr 5, 2011)

Blade Runner - Chicks in the bar smoking on churchwardens like they are going out of style!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Certainly a great movie in my opinion, *The Day the Earth Stood Still* has Sam Jaffe, world class piper in real life, puffing away as Professor Barnhardt (aka Albert Einstein). Memory might be failing me here, but I think he was puffing away as Dr. Zorba in *Ben Casey*, too.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Certainly a great movie in my opinion, *The Day the Earth Stood Still* has Sam Jaffe, world class piper in real life, puffing away as Professor Barnhardt (aka Albert Einstein). Memory might be failing me here, but I think he was puffing away as Dr. Zorba in *Ben Casey*, too.


Well, that is certainly interesting Jim, but I think Drew's "chicks in a bar smoking on churchwardens" has you beat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Well, that is certainly interesting Jim, but I think Drew's "chicks in a bar smoking on churchwardens" has you beat!!! :biggrin:


:biglaugh: I'd even put them ahead of Lee Van Cleef!


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to drag up an older thread, but I was watching "The Outlaw Josey wales" last night on History Channel. Can't believe I forgot about this one. There are lots of cobs in the beginning when the gang is deciding to turn themselves in. Capt Redlegs also smokes a pipe. But the unforgettable scene is Granny Hawkins at the ferry point. Sitting there in her rocker smoking on that old cob. Priceless.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

For the Jimmy Stewart fans, "You Can't Take it With You" is a great movie in which an illegal basement fireworks factory is set ablaze by an un-attended pipe, and a jailhouse brawl erupts over a discarded cigar.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

There are a few episodes of Mad Men where people smoke pipes - one character in particular. There are also a few CCs that get smoked in the series.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> There are a few episodes of Mad Men where people smoke pipes - one character in particular. There are also a few CCs that get smoked in the series.


Paul Kinsey and Lane Price both smoke pipes in the series. Michael Gladis (plays Kinsey) smokes a pipe in real life too!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

We need him on here!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Percy Killbride, aka Pa Kettle, wins a futuristic house in *Ma and Pa Kettle*, after entering a contest to win a tobacco pouch. And in *Ma and Pa Kettle on Vacation* he gets in trouble after trying to borrow some tobacco from a spy :spy: If there was ever a pipe smoking "natural", it had to be Percy! Now THAT'S the right attitude for a pipe smoker! A wise man, Pa Kettle.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I watched "Farewell to the King," last night.
Frank McRae's character smoked a pipe
throughout the movie. Good movie, too.


----------



## Jlee (Feb 19, 2012)

My fav is lord of the rings.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I once had a better img of that poster. sigh. You can just make out the pipe in his right hand in the little thumbnail. Whatever, Richard Carlson, one of the great 50s sci-fi actors, smokes a pipe in *It Came From Outer Space*, possibly the best of the lot from the time, every bit the equal of *The Day the Earth Stood Still*. An example of the madness of crowds, IMDB gives TDTESS an 8.0 rating while ICFOS gets a meager 6.6. The plot is excellent and the monsters top notch. Best of the bunch by far when you're 9 or 10 years old! (Plus, Barabara Rush is a babe and Patricia is, while not unattractive, not in her league. That should count for SOMETHING!)


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Just trying to see if this gives a bigger picture.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> Just trying to see if this gives a bigger picture.


Definitely! You can clearly see his pipe now. :tu Thanks!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Jlee said:


> My fav is lord of the rings.


I agree LOTR is my all time favorite smoking move. Age of Innocence with Daniel Day Lewis has some great cigar scenes with period cutters and lighters. Die Another Day with Pierce Brosnan had some good cigar scenes as well.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I just watched "A Dangerous Method" after the intro there is pipe or cigar smoking in almost every scene


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just watching *Mars Attacks!*.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, YES!!! I just watched this movie again two nights ago!! Glad to hear there are classy people (like Jim) that watch this movie. Makes me feel less bad for loving it!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

And...To add my 2 cents. My favorite smoking movie has got to be the 1946 film "The House of Fear" which stars Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes and Nigel Bruce as Watson. Though, with the help of some prodding by Jim I have come to know and really respect the Jeremy Brett portrayal of Holmes, there is just something about watching Rathbone in those films that is just magical. I last watched this movie about a month ago with pip in hand, and it was simply wonderful.


----------

